# Book Recommendations For A Godly Wife



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 29, 2008)

My wife is a new Christian (Baptized in 2003) and did not grow up in a Christian home. She is all for being a "biblical woman" but has no apparatus from which to learn (other than from my limited experience) since neither her mother (who is actively against her Christian life) and my mother who is a strong egalitarian PC(USA) soon-to-be minister. 

Any recommendations? 

I have bought these books:

*Feminine Appeal - Carolyn Mahaney 

The True Woman: The Beauty and Strength of a Godly Woman - Susan Hunt *


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 29, 2008)

I highly recommend John Angell James's book "Female Piety."
It's the best I've read on the subject.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 29, 2008)

I would also recommend Elizabeth Prentiss' books, especially if your wife is just being introduced to older books. Specifically, _Stepping Heavenward,_ _Aunt Jane's Hero_, and her life and letters. These books give a good introductory picture in story/biographical form of a what it is to be a godly woman, and are very easy and enjoyable reads. Elizabeth Prentiss was the daughter of Edward Payson and the author of "More Love to Thee" and other hymns.

Incidentally her sister Louisa wrote an amazingly good and very easily understandable/readable introduction to Calvinism in _The Pastor's Daughter_, largely a record of her father's conversations with her when she was a little girl.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2008)

This site has a ton of resources: The Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2008)

This page has a lot of free online books, including _Biblical Womanhood in the Home_: CBMW » Online Books

Among current writers, I'd think anything by Nancy Leigh DeMoss would be helpful. _Lies Women Believe_ might be a good place to start. 

Jay Adams _Christian Living in the Home_ is good as well. Our pastor recommended Elisabeth Elliot's _Let Me Be a Woman_ during our pre-marital counseling.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 29, 2008)

Benjamin, I ought to clarify that the _Life and Letters _is about 400 (500?) pages of closely packed print: it's an 'easy read' because delightfully written and easy to pick up and put down with just reading a letter here and there; but it might be a bit daunting for someone who hasn't read and loved anything else by her yet.

Also, I was thinking of what some of my friends might recommend: I think Laura (who sometimes haunts this board) would recommend a biography of Sarah Edwards as Mrs. Edwards has been a role model for her (and if you knew Laura, that would be a strong recommendation of Sarah Edwards , but I am unsure if the one she liked was by Edna Gerstner or Elizabeth Dodd. I tend to think Gerstner... I will send her this thread link and ask her.


----------



## Beoga (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't speak to the quality of any of these books, but this might be helpful:
Women :: Christian Life :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## Laura (Jun 29, 2008)

I've read the Gerstner and the Dodd biographies. Both have their idiosyncrasies—Gerster relays the family's history in an imaginative, almost novel-like setting, while Dodd sometimes offers slightly obnoxious psychological commentary—but I would recommend the latter if you had to choose, because she relies heavily on primary sources and manages to reveal quite enough of Sarah's character to stir up desires in the reader (when applicable ) to be more like that woman.

I thought _Feminine Appeal_ was really good, by the way.

P.S. That's Sarah Edwards in my avatar.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 29, 2008)

I loved The Excellent Wife by Martha Peace. Stepping Heavenward was also excellent. When I first became a Christian I read a book named, Me Obey Him, I don't remember who the author was, but it dealt with submission and was good from what I remember. Another great book was Reforming Marraige by Doug Wilson. I don't agree with a lot of what Wilson says, but my husband and I both learned a lot from that book. Vision Forum usually has a lot of great books, try them!


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Kistler and Josh beat me to it, but I must also recommend _Female Piety_ by John Angell James. When I became a Christian 6 years ago (at the age of 21) I knew that my behavior and worldview needed a complete overhaul - but I had no idea where to begin! He displays the practical outworkings of proper theology in the life of a Christian daughter, sister, wife, mother, etc. Not only does he explain what they _ought _to do and why, but he thoroughly guides them in _how _to do it, answering objections and obstacles that are even more prevalent in our day than they were in his own.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks again.


----------



## reformedman (Jul 11, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> The Pastor's Daughter



Excellent read. I read it to my sons because I read it for myself and enjoyed it so much. So even 4 men in the family read a book written for and about women.


----------

